# TRT before, during or after PCT?



## hussbey (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am about 10 days after my last test e shot... I am going to begin PCT in 4 more days.

My question is, when would be the right time to get blood work done for TRT... should I get tested for Low T before, during or after PCT?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2020)

hussbey said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am about 10 days after my last test e shot... I am going to begin PCT in 4 more days.
> 
> ...



if you want the best chance of your numbers being low then you shouldn’t take a PCT.


----------



## hussbey (Sep 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> if you want the best chance of your numbers being low then you shouldn’t take a PCT.



will my roid cycle show up in bloodwork and therefore get me denied?


----------



## Megatron28 (Sep 12, 2020)

If you do it right now, yes.  It you wait a bit you should be ok.  It's hard to say exactly how long though.  I think this is going to be hard to pull off.  You will have to schedule a doc appointment.  Who knows if you can get an appointment in the window where your numbers will get you on TRT.  And then your doc is going to send you in for follow-up blood work to confirm the result.  That could be a month or two down the road.  I just think it's going to be hard to pull off and not get numbers that trip you up.  Most doctors aren't stupid.  If you get any results that don't line up with hypogonadism they are going to send you to a specialist (endocrinologist probably) and that's going to drag this out even longer.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 12, 2020)

I am thinking about cruising after this cycle, and getting on a cruise dose of test prop. That will let me drop my T level easier when it's time to get bloodwork for a trt doc because it's a shorter ester.

But if you want to PCT it will be tough to time. The last time I did a normal PCT I got my bloods drawn twice, and my T level wasn't low either time.


----------

